# Random does this scgool seem ok check



## Cette Hamster La (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm strongly considering giving hung Gar a try at a place very near me that I hadn't realized was there.  I'm hoping take a drop by in the next few days and check it out in person but i thought maybe someone here might have some insight.

Anyway here's their site link 

http://www.tentigerskungfu.com/sifu__don_morrison.htm

http://www.cushingkungfu.com/index.php


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2008)

Cette Hamster La said:


> http://www.tentigerskungfu.com/sifu__don_morrison.htm
> 
> http://www.cushingkungfu.com/index.php



Some puffery but nothing too worrisome. Check it out!


----------



## Ninebird8 (Sep 17, 2008)

I do not know Don Morrison but I competed against his student Henry Marquez several times years ago and currently judge with him at various tournaments including the Taiji Legacy in Dallas. Henry is in Texas now and his hung gar is very good. I wonder if Master Morrison associates with Sifu Ray Hildreth up there in Oklahoma, another old timer who I have judged with and who judged both Henry and I in the old days. If Master Morrison is a long time disciple of Buck Sam Kong, that is all you need to know, as he is one of the true really good hung gar masters from the West Coast and Hong Kong, along with YC Wong, Frankie Yee in NYC, etc. I would look him up!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 17, 2008)

I can but agree that if the instructor is a long time student of Buck Sam Kong then he knows his stuff and you should check out the school


----------



## jow yeroc (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd check him out and give him a try for a couple classes at least to see if he's got the goods.
He makes some cool mook jongs too!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 17, 2008)

Go give it a try and if you like it that is what matters.


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Sep 17, 2008)

I would have to agree, if hes a long time student of Buck Sam Kong, then his hung ga is very good, since there aren't very many reputable masters, besides kong, frank yee in nyc and some others. So try it out when i first started at my 7 star mantis school i didn't know if it were real traditional kung fu but it was and ive trained under sifu cheng ever since.


----------



## Ninebird8 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nitedragon, as you know, I am personally biased when it comes to John Cheng, having known him since he was 12 in Texas!! He is a great Seven star, his teachers Raymond Fogg, Henry Chung, and Lee Kam Wing, cannot get much better than that!! And, he is a great orthopaedic surgeon too!! I cannot believe he is about 40 now, one of us has gotten old...LOL!!!!


----------



## bostonbomber (Sep 20, 2008)

Forget the website, forget the lineage, and forget all the verbiage.  You just can't tell a good instructor/school from a website, you need to go there and see their kung fu.  In my experience, a good instructor will do more than just talk, he/she (or maybe a senior student) will play hands with you and show you their kung fu and how it is taught.  It's only through this type of interaction will you find an instructor right for you (when it happens you'll have no doubt).  Having said that, I do like Sifu Morrison's pictures (especially with Lam Jo) and the fact their school does lion dancing as well.  It looks worth checking out!


----------



## cushingkungfu (Dec 28, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, I just found it.

  Did you ever check out either of the schools listed in your post?



Cette Hamster La said:


> I'm strongly considering giving hung Gar a try at a place very near me that I hadn't realized was there.  I'm hoping take a drop by in the next few days and check it out in person but i thought maybe someone here might have some insight.
> 
> Anyway here's their site link
> 
> ...


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm curious on the 1st website:

He mentions Taiwan Koushu, which Kuoshu(Guoshu) or *&#22269;&#26415; *is a broad term meaning Traditional Chinese Martial Arts. 

So what is he referring to as Taiwan Koushu?

Just curious, thanks.


----------



## TenTigers (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey, Any school with a name like Ten Tigers, has got to be good!


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 29, 2009)

TenTigers said:


> Hey, Any school with a name like Ten Tigers, has got to be good!


 
Haha, enjoyed the movie as well!


----------

